# Barclays Premier League 19-20 March



## OddsPoster (Mar 10, 2011)

19 Mar 11:45 Tottenham v West Ham  1.57 3.60 5.50 +53  
19 Mar 14:00 Aston Villa v Wolverhampton  1.70 3.60 4.33 +53  
19 Mar 14:00 Blackburn v Blackpool  1.70 3.50 4.50 +53  
19 Mar 14:00 Man Utd v Bolton  1.36 4.00 9.00 +53  
19 Mar 14:00 Stoke v Newcastle  2.30 3.20 2.87 +53  
19 Mar 14:00 West Brom v Arsenal  5.00 3.50 1.72 +53  
19 Mar 14:00 Wigan v Birmingham  2.25 3.20 3.00 +53  
19 Mar 16:30 Everton v Fulham  1.90 3.30 3.75 +53  
20 Mar 12:30 Sunderland v Liverpool  2.70 3.10 2.50 +53  
20 Mar 15:00 Chelsea v Man City  1.72 3.50 4.33 +53


----------



## Shaurya (Mar 13, 2011)

Chelsea 2-1 Manchester City
Manchester United 3-0 Bolton


----------



## chanchu (Mar 15, 2011)

Chelsea 2-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-0 Bolton


----------



## Bet_Right_Today (Mar 15, 2011)

Chelsea win - torres to score
Man u win - rooney to score


----------

